# Depo-Provera shot advantages and disadvantages



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

My wife has gone back on the shot after giving birth, one of the side effects are irregular bleeding in the first 6-12 months. Sometimes this limits some of our activities such as oral and intercourse due to how heavy she is flowing. This may be seen as a disadvantge but in our case it has opened a new door (backdoor that is) couldn't resist that one. Kidding aside we have been doing anal more then ever and it has been great especially when she offers it ! She really gets turned on when I use my tongue to prepare her and thats a major advantage we never would have explored if it were'nt for that side effect. I'm curious are there women out there that can provide feed back on how long they experienced this side effect and did you expereince any other negative side effects.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Depo killed my sister's libido. First shot no but the more she got yes. She got off of it and is still waiting to feel better. Oh and it also caused weight gain.


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

What other methods that don't have the neg side effects would you recommend ? Thanks


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I did well on the pill but at some point it will cause problems if you take it for too long. I had to get off all hormonal birth control after the age of 35. Couldn't take it anymore (caused mood swings). My husband is now snipped as we are done having kids.

Should mention my sister is over 40 however the reviews on depo is pretty bad so I don't her age had anything to do with it.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

I bled heavily and constantly for about a year. It got worse not better over time. It was very effective birth control as my drive went through the floor. And it made me massively *****y.

I have never heard of a single positive experience.

What alternatives to recommend is going to depend on your future baby plans.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Depo killed my libido, and caused panic attacks for about a year. Although the doc would never confirm it was the cause, nothing else in my life had changed prior to the panic attacks setting in. I did bleed constantly for several months as well. Not a good experience for me at all. I ended up getting the Mirena IUD thing. That was okay, but I had a stroke several months after it was put in, so it had to come out due to not knowing the underlying cause of the stroke. Now husband is fixed, so that's our BC ;-)


----------



## chickenlittle (Mar 5, 2011)

Depo was a drive-kill. I was in a relationship that I thought was headed for marriage, and when we decided to move in together, I went on Depo. My sex drive totally disappeared. Also, I became an emotional robot. It is all progesterone and no estrogen so I was basically flatlined. I also bled non stop, sometimes only having a few days here and there when I wasnt. The relationship ended 9 months later. I would recommend something with estrogen to mimic the bodies natural hormones.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Cherry said:


> Depo killed my libido, and caused panic attacks for about a year. Although the doc would never confirm it was the cause, nothing else in my life had changed prior to the panic attacks setting in. I did bleed constantly for several months as well. Not a good experience for me at all.


Exact same for me. I forgot about the panic and anxiety.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I hated Depo. Though it took my period away, I became very combative and gained weight.

I like the Pill...my husband is getting snipped in January.


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies and much research I will be getting snipped. Not worth the risks . Thanks again to all for your responses.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Can guys get this shot? It would actually be pretty handy if my drive hit the floor.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

unbelievable said:


> Can guys get this shot? It would actually be pretty handy if my drive hit the floor.


LOL - I'm not sure how true this is, but I heard many years ago once I started having adverse reactions, that this shot has the same ingredients that they give some violent sex offenders to curb their "appetite" for that... Like I said, not sure how true that is, but I'm sure it can be googled


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Found this on Wikipedia.... 

"Depo-Provera is also used with male sex offenders as a form of chemical castration as it has the effect of drastically reducing sex drive in males"

It's under other uses here, scary...
Depo-Provera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Can guys get this shot? It would actually be pretty handy if my drive hit the floor.


ah, unbelievable, come on! In another thread you said that you were too old to be divorcing! I don't want to hear you say those kinds of things. They make me feel sad.  I know you are in a tough situation, but waiting on your wife to change - well, I don't want you to wait. I wish you could get to a place within yourself where you could make a decision and just move forward - either confront her and draw a hard line in the sand and live up to that or accept your situation and let all the bitterness go.

Is her bi-polar under control? Are the meds she's on libido-killers? I can't remember whether you said you've ever done marriage counselling. Have you? Would she?

Is your wife the Farmville fanatic? If so, I would set her up as a standard user with you as administrator and then use the power of parental control to kick her off that dang laptop at a specific time, then go out for a walk together.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know why she would. The problem doesn't seem to bother her at all. She'd rather I not bring up the subject or show any signs of discontent. She'd be game for a walk or a ride on the motorcycle or maybe a stimulating game of checkers. She told me last night the thought of sex never crosses her mind at all anymore. Luckily, I had a chance to work 8 hours of overtime tonight.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> I don't know why she would. The problem doesn't seem to bother her at all. She'd rather I not bring up the subject or show any signs of discontent. She'd be game for a walk or a ride on the motorcycle or maybe a stimulating game of checkers. She told me last night the thought of sex never crosses her mind at all anymore. Luckily, I had a chance to work 8 hours of overtime tonight.


Well, I don't mean to turn this in to a thread-jack, but wanted to reply to this. Believe it or not, I am kind of the same way - sex really does not cross my mind much at all either. But I'm pretty willing to be available to my H and therein lies the difference. Would she be willing to schedule sex? Sounds horrible, but we actually did this for a while when I had really lost my mojo bad. We didn't set a specific day, just agreed on a frequency. How pathetic - my H said once a month, and I said we better try for once a week or it's not even worth it. So, we held each other accountable and it wasn't real long before we didn't have to schedule it.

You know, if she's willing to do those other things you mention with you, then take advantage of them, and I mean advantage. Hold hands while walking and then grab her playfully and kiss her on the neck, take a motorcycle ride with her and at the mid-way point get off and take off your shirt and ride back with her holding on to your bare back - anything to come in to more physical contact with each other! Play a dirty game of checkers - whenever you get a king you get to ask the other person to take off something. What kind of turned me around was really not me seeing myself as sexual (cause I really didn't), but really seeing that my H was (and not in any pleading, needy kind of way from him either.)


----------

